# Marina Rent 50000AED



## muppet22 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi,

Potentially moving to Dubai within next few months and will be visiting next week to see if I like it!

I have some friends who live in the marina area so I guess that might be a good place to look for an apartment to rent.

I'm looking at around 50000AED per year, one bed, ideally furnished. Will I be able to get anything decent that fits the bill?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

muppet22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Potentially moving to Dubai within next few months and will be visiting next week to see if I like it!
> 
> ...


You will be more than lucky if you do....1 Beds are fetching around AED 80k from what I have seen (In the Marina)


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

no you wont find a furnished 1 bed for that budget. An unfurnished studio tops.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

check Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com to see what's available.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

btw avoid manchester tower, not good reviews, there's a reason why is so cheap.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I dunno about a 50K 1BD furnished unit ....

Although, in JBR ... there have been ads for 75K for furnished 1BD ... I'm sure you can negotiate if you pay with 1 or 2 checks ... prob knock of another 5-10K ...


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

might be able to get one in Marina Diamond. Not the best but not bad either.


----------



## chelle0406 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> might be able to get one in Marina Diamond. Not the best but not bad either.


Hi BigJimBob,

I am new to this forum stuff, and I cant seem to send you a PM back. People sya yoou have to send 5 posts, which i already have. Is there any other way we can contact?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

chelle0406 said:


> Hi BigJimBob,
> 
> I am new to this forum stuff, and I cant seem to send you a PM back. People sya yoou have to send 5 posts, which i already have. Is there any other way we can contact?


You may need to wait a few hours before the private message facility becomes active.


----------



## chelle0406 (Jan 31, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> You may need to wait a few hours before the private message facility becomes active.


Thanks for your help


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

muppet22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Potentially moving to Dubai within next few months and will be visiting next week to see if I like it!
> 
> ...


You might find unfurnished flats for that price in some of the older towers and if you pay in one cheque. A more realistic budget is around 70k.
JLT might be a better option. It is just across the road from the Marina.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

You should be able to find something that suits your needs and budget it you cross SZR and look in JLT (Jumeirah Lake Towers). As in the Marina there are good and bad buildings so take advice which ones to target. There are threads on here you can search for. Generally you are better near to the metro stations so you can walk over to facilities in the marina.


----------



## meee (Dec 2, 2009)

how about the dreams tower?


----------



## yankee79 (Nov 27, 2010)

muppet22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Potentially moving to Dubai within next few months and will be visiting next week to see if I like it!
> 
> ...


I suggest you look at JLT in that budget as the ones in Marina for that price are old and run down. the newer buildings are averaging 60K and above.


----------



## muppet22 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks the replies guys.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

I posted this in another thread, but it might be helpful here:

Check out Sulafa Tower, it just opened and is on the east end of the marina (not on the water) near Ocean Heights and the Carrefour Express. The views aren't that great due to being surrounded by other buildings, but the 1-BR apartments are rather large at 1,280 square feet and there are plenty advertised for 55,000.


----------



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

Having recently been looking around the Marina area, you will definately struggle to get a furnished 1 bedroom apartment there. I found prices started at AED 70,000 and those were tiny! Im talking 700 / 800 sq ft at the maximum were the ones i saw. The other issue i had were the ones that were available tended to be in buildings which were surrounded by several other construction site, so if the place isnt sound proofed you may have problems with noise during the summer months.

I ended up in the Greens and glad i did. Got a spacious 1 bed apartment, fully furnished for AED 65,000, just to give you an idea!


----------



## jjr (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, can I ask you how much is rent for sea view 1B apartment located in JBR or in Marina? Thanks in advance for your opinion.


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

You can get maids rooms in Marina for as little as 30k a year furnished. These are usually fine if well finished and the living area is decent. For someone like me its perfect as rarely in the apartment let alone the room! You can find rooms to rent on Dubizzle rather than whole apartments, usually sharing with other westerners.


----------

